# A size comparison between the RF 24-105mm f/4L IS and RF 28-70mm f/2L



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

> Canon Rumors reader Ivan sent in a mockup that shows the size difference between the RF 24-105mm f/4L IS and the revolutionary RF 28-70 f/2L. The latter is definitely going to be a big lens, but maybe not as big as we originally thought.
> The Canon RF 24-105mm f/4L IS has the following measurements:
> 
> Size: Approximately 83mm (3.26 inches) x 107mm (4.2 inches)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## chentlemen (Sep 1, 2018)

Wonder if it has image stablisation or is image stablisation built into the body?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

chentlemen said:


> Wonder if it has image stablisation or is image stablisation built into the body?



I don't see any IS markings on the lenses, so we're hoping that the EOS R has IBIS, but we haven't seen confirmation of that yet. I could understand the argument of the RF 28-70mm f/2 not having IS, but not the RF 24-105mm f/4L.


----------



## lens_creeper (Sep 1, 2018)

Here is another view. Sized everything based on the lens mount size. Note that the RF 35 mm F 1.8 Macro IS STM seems to have a rubber ring on the mount that the others don't seem to have.


----------



## Stuart (Sep 1, 2018)

*RF 28-70mm f/2L*
drool...

Anyone going to guess a price before Wednesday?


----------



## miketcool (Sep 1, 2018)

Stuart said:


> *RF 28-70mm f/2L*
> drool...
> 
> Anyone going to guess a price before Wednesday?



I'd price it out in the ballpark of the 11-24mm F/4 (which I suspect is similar in size and weight) at *$2,999*


----------



## memoriaphoto (Sep 1, 2018)

Here's what I think;

Canon never pours all the good candy in the same bowl. The EOS R we've just heard about will be an "entry-to-medium level" 6D-type of camera with up-to-date specs but with no IBIS. This so that they can lower the cost and price it accordingly. They bundle it with the 24-105 IS and 35 1.8 IS in order to compensate for the missing IBIS. Future RF lenses aimed at this body will likely include IS.

On step up and we are in L-territory. The 28-70/2 and 50L do not have IS since it would make them even bigger (especially 28-70). These lenses are most likely designed with another body in mind. In fact...I think it will look extremely strange...plain wrong to put that f/2 zoom on the little EOS-R. I am sure Canon has something else in store. A more professional ML with joystick AF, dual-card slots, higher resolution and of course...IBIS.

This might be a surprise for the 5th release or something they will mention as an upcoming model down the road.



Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't see any IS markings on the lenses, so we're hoping that the EOS R has IBIS, but we haven't seen confirmation of that yet. I could understand the argument of the RF 28-70mm f/2 not having IS, but not the RF 24-105mm f/4L.


----------



## PerKr (Sep 1, 2018)

Stopped by SAR. The people who recently hailed the tamron 28-75/2.8 as revolutionary and saying that 4mm difference to the 24-70/2.8 doesn't matter are now saying the 28-70/2 does not go wide enough


----------



## bokehmon22 (Sep 1, 2018)

memoriaphoto said:


> Here's what I think;
> 
> Canon never pours all the good candy in the same bowl. The EOS R we've just heard about will be an "entry-to-medium level" 6D-type of camera with up-to-date specs but with no IBIS. This so that they can lower the cost and price it accordingly. They bundle it with the 24-105 IS and 35 1.8 IS in order to compensate for the missing IBIS. Future RF lenses aimed at this body will likely include IS.
> 
> ...



I completely agree. It's a soft opening for Canon FF mirrorless market. Once they release their professional 5D like body, I'm sure they will add another batch of lens. That is the camera that will turn head.

BTW, with Canon having 70-130 f2 patent, I can see them remaking a trinity lens 14-28 F2, 28-70 F2, 70-130 F2 ***DROOOL****


----------



## Kit. (Sep 1, 2018)

bokehmon22 said:


> 14-28 F2


I think I'll buy this lens. With whatever FF body it fits.


----------



## jasienicki (Sep 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...


Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 1, 2018)

lens_creeper said:


> Here is another view. Sized everything based on the lens mount size. Note that the RF 35 mm F 1.8 Macro IS STM seems to have a rubber ring on the mount that the others don't seem to have.
> View attachment 180055



Nice comparison! Thank you for adding it. To be honest, that 50L seemed very tempting, but it’s size is a bit off putting to me. It seems bigger than the EF 50L, which measures 85,8 x 65,5mm. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## mclaren777 (Sep 1, 2018)

So it's a solid centimeter longer and wider than the Sigma 85mm Art?

Yikes!


----------



## exkeks (Sep 1, 2018)

mclaren777 said:


> So it's a solid centimeter longer and wider than the Sigma 85mm Art?
> 
> Yikes!



I guess, we have to think of it in terms of Sigma 105/1.4 sizewise.


----------



## MartinF. (Sep 1, 2018)

memoriaphoto said:


> Here's what I think;
> 
> Canon never pours all the good candy in the same bowl. The EOS R we've just heard about will be an "entry-to-medium level" 6D-type of camera with up-to-date specs but with no IBIS. This so that they can lower the cost and price it accordingly. They bundle it with the 24-105 IS and 35 1.8 IS in order to compensate for the missing IBIS. Future RF lenses aimed at this body will likely include IS.
> 
> ...


Quess you are right, but my worries is, that a High-end 5D / 1D "ish" R-series will still need an adaptor to mount EF lenses.
So are EF lenses a dead along with DSLR's 10 years from now? That will be sad, and bad news for a lot of EF lens owners.

I still hope that Canon will make a ML/ILC with native EF mount


----------



## Kit. (Sep 1, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?


On my Powershot S100 I can assign one from 7 or 8 functions, depending on the mode, to a similar ring.


----------



## lens_creeper (Sep 1, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Nice comparison! Thank you for adding it. To be honest, that 50L seemed very tempting, but it’s size is a bit off putting to me. It seems bigger than the EF 50L, which measures 85,8 x 65,5mm. I hope I am wrong.


 
I'll say those leaked sizes seemed off to me. I matched them up visually by the size of the mount first and then tried to extrapolate the size of the 28-70mm from the scale of the others and it was off from the listed lengths.


----------



## lens_creeper (Sep 1, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?



I'm guessing maybe it's a multi function ring so can assign lots of different functions sort of like the M-Fn button. If so, that's really cool.


----------



## Larsskv (Sep 1, 2018)

lens_creeper said:


> I'll say those leaked sizes seemed off to me. I matched them up visually by the size of the mount first and then tried to extrapolate the size of the 28-70mm from the scale of the others and it was off from the listed lengths.



I guess we will know the 5th. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 1, 2018)

I don't believe the EOS R will have true IBIS.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't believe the EOS R will have true IBIS.


What is "true" IBIS?


----------



## lens_creeper (Sep 1, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> Nice comparison! Thank you for adding it. To be honest, that 50L seemed very tempting, but it’s size is a bit off putting to me. It seems bigger than the EF 50L, which measures 85,8 x 65,5mm. I hope I am wrong.



I just did some more very unscientific visual tests to compare the ratio of the shown lens sizes and I think you are right. It's much bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Sep 1, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?



One of these control functions could be a PASM mode dial.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Sep 1, 2018)

Berowne said:


> What is "true" IBIS?


Most likely a system which moves the sensor rather than translating and cropping the image.

Alternately:


----------



## Alejandro (Sep 1, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?



Holy shit, what if that lens has RF and EF position? And moves a mirror to allow that to happen?


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 1, 2018)

Craig meant EIS for video only. Sensor shake would be MIA for this body.


----------



## Berowne (Sep 1, 2018)

Alejandro said:


> Holy shit, what if that lens has RF and EF position? And moves a mirror to allow that to happen?



A build in Adapter?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 1, 2018)

hehehe... Loving the massive size of that 28-70. Really makes me hopeful for a DSLR sized body at the high end.


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

Stuart said:


> *RF 28-70mm f/2L*
> drool...
> 
> Anyone going to guess a price before Wednesday?




Not guess. We'll know soon.

But we need to know critical things before we swag a price at this. We need to know if this is a 5D4 clone or hybrid of 5D4 and 6D2. That will dramatically affect the price.

Also: IBIS, fps, buffer, video specifics, etc. are still up in the air.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?




Not missed. It's being discussed on the thread with the photo reveals. 

Could be a host of things. Programmable function wheel, auto snaps into peaking manual focus override, clickless aperture change for the video guys -- we have no idea.

Also, it may not turn. Perhaps their 'satin' finish new black plastic (instead of current L and nicer non-L textured plastic) is slippery and Canon wanted a nice consistent gripping surface for mounting/dismounting lenses.

We shall see.

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

exkeks said:


> I guess, we have to think of it in terms of Sigma 105/1.4 sizewise.




There's a reason folks have never made these before. Physics is a cruel master. 

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 1, 2018)

Berowne said:


> What is "true" IBIS?




I think CR guy might mean that the classic body IS other systems offer may not be on board for stills use, which means the sensor is not mechanically floating to stabilize it.

But a 'faux IBIS' has been offered by Canon in the form of an electronic IBIS -- and that heretofore has just for video on consumer models.

- A


----------



## Mark D5 TEAM II (Sep 1, 2018)

Just curious, how bigger would this 28-70/2 be in EF mount?


----------



## Kit. (Sep 1, 2018)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I don't believe the EOS R will have true IBIS.


I'd say the distance between the rear LCD surface and the focal plane mark (compared to hotshoe dimensions) is closer to A7II than to A7.

Although, of course, there could be other reasons for that.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 2, 2018)

MartinF. said:


> Quess you are right, but my worries is, that a High-end 5D / 1D "ish" R-series will still need an adaptor to mount EF lenses.
> So are EF lenses a dead along with DSLR's 10 years from now? That will be sad, and bad news for a lot of EF lens owners.
> 
> I still hope that Canon will make a ML/ILC with native EF mount


 I like the idea of using the adapter that has filter insert I think that would be wonderful way to manage all my filters diameters on all my lenses.


----------



## Cinto (Sep 2, 2018)

Is it just me or do all the RF lenses except the 28-70 have what appears to be a second switch on the bottom of the lens? An IS switch? So that might mean a 50 F1.2 IS?


----------



## keriboi (Sep 2, 2018)

memoriaphoto said:


> Here's what I think;
> 
> Canon never pours all the good candy in the same bowl. The EOS R we've just heard about will be an "entry-to-medium level" 6D-type of camera with up-to-date specs but with no IBIS. This so that they can lower the cost and price it accordingly. They bundle it with the 24-105 IS and 35 1.8 IS in order to compensate for the missing IBIS. Future RF lenses aimed at this body will likely include IS.
> 
> ...



Yeah good points. But why go to the trouble of making the new mount lens IS if it was jsut for a entry level camera. All the competition will be ibis so why bother


----------



## Roy Hunte (Sep 2, 2018)

jasienicki said:


> Hi there, nobody seemed to notice yet that new lenses have 1 extra ring, that reminds the one on the "control adapter" most likely delivery "control functions" while shooting with EF lenses. Any ideas on what the "control functions" could be?


could be aperture control or customisable.


----------



## o2cui2i (Sep 3, 2018)

the 28-70 f/2 weighs as much as the 70-200 f/2.8! that's insane.... it's almost 3 times what the camera weighs.... holy glass bricks batman!


----------



## jhpeterson (Sep 3, 2018)

lens_creeper said:


> Here is another view. Sized everything based on the lens mount size. Note that the RF 35 mm F 1.8 Macro IS STM seems to have a rubber ring on the mount that the others don't seem to have.
> View attachment 180055


From what I see in the pictures is that all BUT the RF 35 mm F 1.8 Macro IS STM seem to have a rubber ring on the mount for weather sealing.


----------



## Frodo (Sep 3, 2018)

We need to be careful about size comparisons. In this picture from CanonWatch, the width of the hotshoe in the 5DIV is 25% bigger than that on the R. This means that the photo of the 5DIV is 25% bigger than the R and so the comparison is completely misleading.

.


----------



## Snowdog (Sep 3, 2018)

From my position in photography announcing a camera with no IBIS and and two lenses with no IS seems loony.

I know I should just get used to it but I'd like Canon to hit a home run some day. This stuff is a double at best. This business of kind of manipulating us into taking a little less than the best feature set is tiring. Give me everything dammit and I'll pay for it and be slap happy.


----------



## eyeheartny (Sep 3, 2018)

Frodo said:


> We need to be careful about size comparisons. In this picture from CanonWatch, the width of the hotshoe in the 5DIV is 25% bigger than that on the R. This means that the photo of the 5DIV is 25% bigger than the R and so the comparison is completely misleading.
> View attachment 180108
> .



Yep, good call. This YouTube video has a section where the poster scales up the R based on the hotshoe size (a perfect reference) and the R with lens is much closer to the size of the 5D + lens. 

This is what it looks like when the hot shoe is scaled accurately.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Sep 4, 2018)

A huge lens, just as expected, but really tempting to try this little monster. Seems that the whole package will come without image stabilization since the EOS R has no IBIS according to the latest spec list rumored (maybe later models will offer some IBIS). I personally don't mind much, because this lens will be so heavy that you can rely on its Passive Inertia Stabilization (PIS). Plus, I don't sheik my booty so much when I shoot


----------

